# What is everyones best se steelhead picture



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Let's show off some se steel ill start it off .....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Is that 2nd pic at the spot I saw you?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea just hit one there about 20 mins ago on my pin but lost her due to she took me way down stream into eddie and snagged up nice chromer its tough fishing with eyelits icing up instantly

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Put chapstick on your eyelits they wont freeze

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I rowed my dad into some Steelhead on the Huron during high flows a few years back. I had this photo put to paper and it hangs in the man cave.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

My 17 lb. Rainbow 3-3-2011 and my 34" 12 lb. Steel 10-3-2011


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't have my best se pic on the computer,so I will post some recent pics![/ATTACH]


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

30" didn't get a weight on it.


----------



## wild on the fly (Jul 3, 2006)

This is my buddy 2 yrs ago from the clinton


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

My jaw just dropped ! That fish is beautiful.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Those are some hogs...


----------



## fisherboy (Aug 12, 2008)

Does Brent still fish their?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

this isnt my best SE steelhead but its one of my favorite pictures from the clinton.


----------



## jpphish (Oct 3, 2006)

He caught this with his dad under the bridge.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

wild on the fly said:


> This is my buddy 2 yrs ago from the clinton


How much did it weigh?? Btw nice fish!!


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

These arent the same fish. Same river though. Cant seem to outsmart em on the clinton, its on my way home from work, ive fished for steel there like 15-20 times now, a few days ago as well and havent even hooked into one! I got the right rigs and light line ive heard is critical, im not a rookie fisherman. The things i believe r killing it for me, reading water? never really even think about it really i usually just have a eye for any fishy areas. And 2. Not confident and sure my float rig setups are setup correctly, like depth and lenght of lead, to how much weight. Any tips or input would be much appreciated. Im to the point where i would pay someone to take me on the clinton and show me the ropes and get somethin silver in my hands, so if anyones interested in that let me know.


----------



## wild on the fly (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't get a scale on. I've had my hands on a weighed 18lber and I can tell you it was MUCH thicker. That fish had a 22" girth. Wasn't super long though 33ish if I remember. If you do the math it comes out around 20 depending on whose weight calc you use. We just called it a "safe 18". Someone I know told me that fish was snagged off gravel up in pc and walked home, before the season opened! Too bad so many great fish get killed.


----------

